# Bought used camera on ebay... funny smell



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got a 5d4 in the mail from an ebay purchase. It was a good deal ($2650), but not so much so that I thought it fishy. My question is regarding an odd smell coming from the camera. It's perfumed, it seems, and it comes more strongly from internal compartments, like the memory card compartment and inside the battery door. 

I suppose the fellow could have just been using a perfumed wipe or something to do some cleaning before sending. But I'm leery of an effort to hide a different smell, most of which would suggest exposure to water. 

The camera mostly looks good and functions properly. He did say it had 200 clicks, but it actually has about 10,000. 

Any sage advice?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 7, 2017)

This person lied to you about the clicks and the camera smells. Personally, I would return it.

John



[email protected] said:


> Just got a 5d4 in the mail from an ebay purchase. It was a good deal ($2650), but not so much so that I thought it fishy. My question is regarding an odd smell coming from the camera. It's perfumed, it seems, and it comes more strongly from internal compartments, like the memory card compartment and inside the battery door.
> 
> I suppose the fellow could have just been using a perfumed wipe or something to do some cleaning before sending. But I'm leery of an effort to hide a different smell, most of which would suggest exposure to water.
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2017)

If you have in writing that it was 200 shutter count open a complaint with eBay and ask for a return, if it isn't in writing you are screwed. That is misrepresentation and they won't stand for that from sellers.

But I don't understand why anybody would pay $2,650 for an unwarranted 5D MkIV with unknown provenance when you can get one for $2,799 from Canon with a 12 month warranty.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 7, 2017)

Return it and buy one of these instead...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-IV-DSLR-Camera-Body-Only/322657909819?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 7, 2017)

Not that this has anything to do with your situation but given the massive flooding we've seen in some parts of the US with more possibly to come I'd be very careful buying anything used for a while. I think you have to assume that flood damaged gear is going to find it's way into the market. Moisture related issues such as mold and electrical component corrosion can take a while to appear. Definitely not a good time to be purchasing a used car of unknown origin.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2017)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Not that this has anything to do with your situation but given the massive flooding we've seen in some parts of the US with more possibly to come I'd be very careful buying anything used for a while. I think you have to assume that flood damaged gear is going to find it's way into the market. Moisture related issues such as mold and electrical component corrosion can take a while to appear. Definitely not a good time to be purchasing a used car of unknown origin.



Good Point, BEWARE!

As for the camera, I'd return it. As noted, get a new one for $3000 with a warranty, or a refurb for about $3000 with a warranty (when you include sales tax). Even a gray market camera comes with a warranty.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 7, 2017)

First of all, you may not be able to simply return it. If the seller's description offered returns, then you can do so. But very few private sellers do. At a minimum, you will likely need to pay return shipping costs. 

EBay protects you if the purchased item is not as described. However, you must first attempt to resolve the issue with the seller. Read the eBay requirements. You need to contact the seller through eBay and get their response. Without getting emotional, you need to explain the problem and also raise the issue of the shutter count. Make sure all your contacts are through the eBay system, so you have a record. Don't go around eBay or you can lose any protection you might have. 

I've never had to use eBay's dispute resolution system, so I don't know how well it works. My suspicion is that "not as described" may be hard to define, but I have heard that eBay does tend to favor the buyer over the seller. 

If you used PayPal, they also have protections, so go to their site and see what their rules/requirements are.

There may be absolutely nothing wrong with the camera, but you should inquire and see what response you get. If you cannot resolve it to your satisfaction directly with the seller, you can then ask eBay to intercede, but the first step is always to contact the seller directly.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2017)

I was about to return it, but then the seller explained how I could check the clicks. He showed me the battery information in a screenshot. I other words, he thought that was the body's actuations, rather than just that battery during its recent run in the camera. Not the most experienced Canon user, clearly, but I think it is more probable that this fellow was acting in good faith. 

He indicated that the smell must come from the candles that they burn ("Luxury"), which fits with the perfume. It's also mostly dissipated now that I've gone over it. 

He offered me $200 off or a return. I think I'm going to take the cash and keep the camera. It's $600 less than a refurbished, and it appears to be as fully functional as my other one, including indistinguishable image quality at identical settings. 

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2017)

It's still a bit early to see flood damaged gear from Texas (and especially Florida) showing up.... but it could soon be a problem...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> It's still a bit early to see flood damaged gear from Texas (and especially Florida) showing up.... but it could soon be a problem...



It should be showing up from Texas any time now, it starts slowly, of course. I hope out affected members in Florida have already left the area, its going to be impossible to get out soon, if not already. They should have already opened all lanes of the freeways to head out, no one should be coming in.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > It's still a bit early to see flood damaged gear from Texas (and especially Florida) showing up.... but it could soon be a problem...
> ...



Anyone still in the state is screwed! You can't evacuate tens of millions of people in a few days, and this one looks like it is going to rip up the middle of the state..... it will be nasty! I feel sorry for all involved and wish them the best of luck.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Ha that'd be me! Worse is my sister is still unaccounted for in the British Virgin Islands and I lost my 47 foot sail boat....


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I hope your sister is OK.... she should have great story to tell after life returns to normal....

I have been through dozens of hurricanes on the east coast, but nothing even remotely close to this one.... I can't even imagine what 280K winds are like... 180K winds were bad enough, but another 100K faster? INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 8, 2017)

Sleuth it out. The seller smokes a lot of pot, burning incense to cover. He is so impaired he has taken 10000 images and only remembers 200.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 8, 2017)

Regardless of what you do with your camera, here are some comments on eBay. Twice over many years I have purchased items that I would consider very good deals. In both cases, after some ridiculous reason for delayed shipment, the seller canceled the sale. I got my money back but lost my bargain, as it is likely the seller either realized he had under priced the item or should have put a minimum bid price on the auction.

In the last month a product was "not as represented". My pictures clearly showed the product was not "as new". The seller sent me a return shipping label and my money was refunded via PayPal within the allotted time period. 

As to your camera, I would choose a gray market product over a used item with about the same price. I purchased my 5DsR and 100-400mm II on the gray market and saved a significant amount of money. That was about two years ago. Both item registered ok on line with Canon, and both have worked flawlessly.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 8, 2017)

nc0b said:


> Regardless of what you do with your camera, here are some comments on eBay. Twice over many years I have purchased items that I would consider very good deals. In both cases, after some ridiculous reason for delayed shipment, the seller canceled the sale. I got my money back but lost my bargain, as it is likely the seller either realized he had under priced the item or should have put a minimum bid price on the auction...



Interestingly this happened to me for the first time ever last month. I was the successful bidder on a big white, which maxed out at a price about $1,000 below the lowest price I've seen them go for on eBay. Needless to say I was thrillled...until...I received notice the seller was canceling the sale due to a "problem with the address."

Of course there was no problem with the address. I had exchanged earlier messages with the seller to arrange payment and at first received friendly, reassuring replies. Then, suddenly the seller cancelled the sale and my messages went unanswered. I received a refund, but like you I lost a bargain that I had legitimately bid on in good faith.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I hope you can find shelter in a strong and dry place, plan on losing power. Hopefully you can find some backup batteries for your phone, they are likely sold out though.

Don't risk your life getting photos, that wind could spear you with a object that you could never see in time.

I hope your sister is safe, fortunately, it appears that many found shelter due to the adequate warning. I don't know how much moisture Irma is carrying, no one is talking about it like they did for Harvey, so there will be floods, hopefully not as bad.

The photos I saw just now still show the freeway jammed, and that the other 3 lanes have not been reversed. Surely, someone should have had a plan to do that!


----------



## shane.haumpton (Sep 21, 2017)

Try this https://www.adorama.com/c/Used. This is where I bought mine. They also sell used camera and so far, no issues or anything.


----------

